# Bindass late night movies



## mandar5 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey ppl after much advertising about uncut late night movie on new Bindass channel i decided to see which they gonna show.They showed The Mask in late night slot what u think about it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 2, 2007)

Lol, that's cause Stanley Ipkiss becomes The Mask only at late-night


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 2, 2007)

Since they are showing "The Mask" in late night, to yeh Late Night Movie hui na?  

Jokes apart, I think since its a new channel, they are beta testing it and they'll start showing late night movies soon. 

Abhi to jab dekho, Shakira and sun yaar chill mar aate rehte hain.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 2, 2007)

Lagegi is OK..
All the other shows suck..
they r also showing many old english shows in hindi..


----------



## zodyac (Oct 3, 2007)

i hope the channel doesnt get sacked before they start showing 'real' movies.


----------



## chesss (Oct 3, 2007)

*www.bindass.com/Schedule.htm


----------



## alsiladka (Oct 3, 2007)

Abhi to unke koi bhi shows mujhe pasand nahi aye. They all suck yaar. Nothing could have been more embarrassing for them than Sun Yaar Chill Maar. That is such a lame ass show!
Lagegi is ekdum thakeli show.

I like Benny Hill though. Sometimes Nonsense is a great stress buster 

Hope they show some nice movies.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2007)

Late Night Movie-R 
What do R mean??


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 3, 2007)

i suppose repeat.


----------



## sonu_1980 (Oct 3, 2007)

Boss, I have a friend  working for this channel and he said they are going to broadcast 18+ movies by 1 st of November.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 3, 2007)

hey did ne one saw DREAMSHIP SURPRISE...its a gr8 movie...does ne one knows where i can download or buy it??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 3, 2007)

18+ movies in INDIA?Then this channel won't last more than a few months.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 3, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> 18+ movies in INDIA?Then this channel won't last more than a few months.


Remember what happened with AXN and FTV


----------



## blackpearl (Oct 3, 2007)

late night movies?? LOL. they show the same movies they aired during the day. And "the Mask" is aired about 3 times a day!!


----------



## pra_2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

i think Bindass is really good channel and i dont think they will show any 18+ movies in any time they will just show Sci-Fi movies and i think its really good


----------

